# Goldfish..... Please help!!!!



## SJW (May 8, 2015)

Hi,

Ok so I'm sure this is gonna be a very common story but my children won two goldfish at the fair on Monday.... And I have never had fish in my life so was now way near prepared for what it takes to keep fish healthy and happy!

So... They were given in a little 1.4 litre tank, on the way home from the fair we stopped at pets at home and bought a bigger tank as I at least knew what they were in was very cruel! Obviously I didn't have time to get the tank ready so the water was treated with API goldfish protect and API goldfish cleaner and filter put in. The fish were added an hour later which I know is not ideal but neither was the merky water they were in.

Onto the tank. I was advised a 26 litre would be ok for now but really needs to be a 40! Now after lots of googling on how to look after Falcao and Rooney (the fish) I believe a 40 is still no way near appropriate! At the moment they seem ok, I have been doing a 20% water change daily and the water looks nice and clear but they do come to the top a bit which I'm not sure if it's for air! 

Sorry for this long thread... I can't really afford a tank suitable enough for them and I can't bear to think I am causing suffering (although they could of ended up in worse hands and a bowl of tap water I'm sure)

Anyone out there in the Manchester are got a pond I can put them in..... HELP! I fear if I take them to a pet shop they would end up in a similar situation. After researching this I am amazed they can be given away at the fair!!!! 

Any help would be much appreciated.

Sarah


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

Bless you for wanting to do the best for these fish and for caring enough to do the research  Yes it's an all too common story, there's been countless petitions to stop fairs giving away goldfish as prizes but sadly many still do 

You're right that a filtered pond would be the best possible home for these fish. If you're unable to find someone with a pond to rehome them in, then maybe have a look on ebay/gumtree/preloved or even freecycle for the largest second-hand tank you can manage. They're a lot cheaper second hand!

In the meantime, is it a 26l or a 40l you have them in? Either way, you'll probably need to be changing at least 50% of the water daily to reduce the amoint of toxic ammonia which comes from fish waste, as the tank isn't cycled yet. If you can get hold of a liquid test kit such as API and test for ammonia and nitrite daily, this will help you to keep on top of it and reduce the damage to the fish.

Another product worth getting hold of is called Prime, by a company called Seachem. It's a highly concentrated dechlorinator, so works out as an economical way of treating tap water before adding it to the tank, but on top of this, it also detoxifies ammonia and nitrite - so if you add a whole-tank dose every day, it could well help to save the fish's lives during these crucial first few weeks when the risks of ammonia and nitrite poisoning are highest.

Hope this helps, and thanks again for doing your best for these fish. If you have any more questions, feel free to ask!


----------



## SJW (May 8, 2015)

Hi Naomi,

Many thanks for your reply. Unfortunately, they are in a 26 litre. The only 40 litre one they had at pets at home was a tall hexagon one which I was advised was not suitable for goldfish... Be better off in the smaller rectangle one! 

I believe a family member has a larger tank not being used... Just waiting to see if they still have it and if so what size so fingers crossed!!!

I did a 20% water change this morning so I've just treated another 30% and waiting for it get to room temp and will change it before bed.

I'll go to the local aquatic shop tomorrow to get the prime you mentioned and maybe a better filter if not too expensive!

My word... These two little fishes are consuming my life this past week (even burnt my kids tea tonight watching to see if they looked ok) 

Sarah


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Sounds good  Take a water sample when you go to the shop and ask them to test it for ammonia and nitrites, and get them to tell you the actual figures ( not just 'fine' or 'a bit high' etc). Write them down, and post them here! It's also worth trying to get hold of your own liquid test kit (not the paper strips, they're not very accurate). It's around £20 on ebay or amazon for the API master kit, but well worth it as it's your first port of call for both preventing and diagnosing problems caused by poor water quality, which is quite a lot!


----------

